# My job at Internet city - where shall I live?



## canks (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello,

My new employer's office is at Internet City. As I am looking for fully furnished 1 bedroom apartment or studio at reasonable price, which areas shall I check?

Thanks


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

JLT, Tecom or Greens I suppose?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

The internet


----------



## canks (Apr 2, 2015)

Malbec said:


> JLT, Tecom or Greens I suppose?


Which district one offers better social environment?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's no point providing recommendations until you tell us what your budget is for housing.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

canks said:


> Which district one offers better social environment?


I don't know about JLT or Greens, but Tecom is not bad. There are plenty of hotel bars, shisha joints and restaurants, as well as supermarkets Geant Easy and Careffour both 24/7. It's not Marina by any means, but again Tecom will be more reasonably priced.


----------



## canks (Apr 2, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> There's no point providing recommendations until you tell us what your budget is for housing.


I allocated 100-120k. Any suggestion?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

At that price, you should be able to get a decent apartment in Tecom, Greens or JLT. Both JLT and Tecom have some decent restaurants and bars. Greens is more residential.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I work at Internet City and live in one of the towers next to the golf course. Takes me 10-15 mins to get to work, is a very short distance but traffic can build up at the knowledge village traffic lights and the IC/Media City roundabout. Not a lot of restaurants and not a single bar, but you would be a very short distance from Tecom where there's tons.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if I were single I would prefer TECOM over Greens simply because there are more places you can even walk to (used to have a Belgian Beer Cafe as well - not sure if its still there) and the metro may be closer depending on where you live.
For similar reasons, JLT and Marina as well (though I would prefer JLT just because the Marina traffic can be difficult/ horrendous depending on where you live).


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

rsinner said:


> if I were single I would prefer TECOM over Greens simply because there are more places you can even walk to (used to have a Belgian Beer Cafe as well - not sure if its still there) and the metro may be closer depending on where you live.
> For similar reasons, JLT and Marina as well (though I would prefer JLT just because the Marina traffic can be difficult/ horrendous depending on where you live).


Yes, plenty of hotel pubs and bars within walking distance in Tecom but it ain't pretty. Greens is green and Tecom is a sandy pit with a lot of building sites and plots that will probably have building sites on them at some stage. A walk from Greens to Tecom in the summer would be very sweaty. 
Depending on where your office is you might be able to take either the metro or the tram from Marina to/from work. 
Have a look on Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world! and Google streetview too.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Agreed.

TECOM and Greens are side by side by the contrast is impressive. Very different aesthetics. 

And it's not that far of a walk either. A bit of sweat in the summer never hurt anyone.

If you're youngish and single and wanted lots of activity, Marina is the place to be, unfortunately. If he works near a metro stop and finds an apartment near a metro stop, he'll avoid most of the Marina traffic.

His budget of up to 120k will get him a nice one bedroom apartment in the Marina, easily. Possibly even furnished.



QOFE said:


> Yes, plenty of hotel pubs and bars within walking distance in Tecom but it ain't pretty. Greens is green and Tecom is a sandy pit with a lot of building sites and plots that will probably have building sites on them at some stage. A walk from Greens to Tecom in the summer would be very sweaty.
> Depending on where your office is you might be able to take either the metro or the tram from Marina to/from work.
> Have a look on Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world! and Google streetview too.


----------

